# Margarita Wings



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2003)

How can a combination of "margarita" and "wings" be so bad!!!!  8) 

Margarita Wings

1 dozen whole chicken wings 
1/4 cup tequila 
1/4 cup thawed, frozen limeade concentrate 
2 tbsp. Triple Sec 
1-1/2 tbsp. cilantro, chopped 
1 large or 2 small cloves garlic, minced 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped 
Juice of 1 lime

Directions: Combine all ingredients in a zip-top bag. Marinate in refrigerator at least 8 hrs. Grill.


----------



## MJ (Oct 18, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How can a combination of "margarita" and "wings" be so bad!!!!


It can't! 

I don't know how I missed this one, but thanks kitchenelf - this would be a great snack for the Packers game this Sunday.


----------



## Constance (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure that will be good. I used to make a tequila marinated chicken that was almost like that, and it was delicious. I think the addition of the triple sec would give it a nice fruity taste.


----------



## mish (Oct 19, 2005)

I will have to give this one a try, kitchenelf.  Thank you for posting your happy wings  

As long as we're picking up some tequilla, can I interest you in some Bloody Mary Mix recipes?

http://www.benjacklarado.com/bloody-mary-mix.htm


----------



## DugDbold (Oct 22, 2005)

*Intellesting.. velly intellestin...*

I use a simiilar recipe for Margarita Beef on the spit. The basic similarity is Tequila and Lime..

Will have to try yours.


----------

